# Favorite healthy foods?



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

Recently I've been experimenting more with cooking and trying to eat better to help improve my physical and mental health. This includes eating more of the foods I used to hate as a kid such as bitter melon. It's delicious when paired up with something sweet like butternut squash and tossed into stir fries with other vegetables. 

I'd like for people to share their favorite foods/recipes to give some ideas and inspiration.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I love peanut butter with apples as far as a snack.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

Kevin001 said:


> I love peanut butter with apples as far as a snack.


Peanut butter with almost anything is great and I can't live without a jar of Skippy.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

acidicwithpanic said:


> Peanut butter with almost anything is great and I can't live without a jar of Skippy.


Ikr, lol. I kind of need to lay off the pb.....a jar every 2 to 3 days is a lot.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Kevin001 said:


> I love peanut butter with apples as far as a snack.


I do this at work and get really strange looks - it is all that healthy thought??


----------



## seabee (Jun 2, 2015)

Pb2 would b a healthier option


----------



## tidbit (May 13, 2015)

I'm really in to eating steamed broccoli with a little bit of ranch on the side, or even by itself. And I always eat an apple a day(not because of the old saying, haha)

Also, making green smoothies is a great way to get some nutrients in. I hate spinach and Brussels sprouts, but blended together with some other greens and fruit, I can actually enjoy it. 
If there is something you don't like, put it in a blender with some fruit and vegetables you do like. It's actually a better way for your body to absorb the nutrients than actually eating them.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

When I am working I have to get up really early and then my first breakfast is not until after 9:30am, this is a no go for my hunger. Once every two weeks I make mini omelettes and no flour muffins and freeze them - the omelettes are wonderful to eat in my car with a small yoghurt drink then I have a 2/3 veg 1/3 fruit smoothie and a muffin!


----------



## tidbit (May 13, 2015)

Lasair said:


> I do this at work and get really strange looks - it is all that healthy thought??


Peanut butter is good in small amounts. It has got a lot of good unsaturated fats and nutrients that are good for lowering cholesterol and peanut oil is good for the heart. However, it is high in calories and in my case can give me breakouts if I eat it too frequently because it's high in fats.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Lasair said:


> I do this at work and get really strange looks - it is all that healthy thought??


I see no problem with a little pb and apples....lots of vitamins......just have to watch it with the fat and sodium content in pb. Apples contain natural sugars, as long as you're not overindulging you should be fine.


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

I like Poptarts and No Sugar added Hot Chocolate......


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

Kevin001 said:


> acidicwithpanic said:
> 
> 
> > Peanut butter with almost anything is great and I can't live without a jar of Skippy.
> ...


Jeez, I bet you need a whole stock room with 100 jars.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

acidicwithpanic said:


> Jeez, I bet you need a whole stock room with 100 jars.


That would be awesome, I remember last year for my b-day my mom order me 5 jars of p28 pb. I was so stoked, lol. Yeah I use pb with my oatmeal, apples, by itself, protein shakes, etc.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

tidbit said:


> I'm really in to eating steamed broccoli with a little bit of ranch on the side, or even by itself. And I always eat an apple a day(not because of the old saying, haha)
> 
> Also, making green smoothies is a great way to get some nutrients in. I hate spinach and Brussels sprouts, but blended together with some other greens and fruit, I can actually enjoy it.
> If there is something you don't like, put it in a blender with some fruit and vegetables you do like. It's actually a better way for your body to absorb the nutrients than actually eating them.


I've never tried making my own green smoothies although I should start doing it more. I eat a lot of green veggies anyway. They're great with curry or different seasonings/pepper. I like my food spicy.


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

A big salad of avacodo, black olives, tomatoes, cucumber, red onions, Olive oil and seasoning with:
Grilled chicken kebabs, lemon juice and rice flavoured with stock cube


----------



## tidbit (May 13, 2015)

acidicwithpanic said:


> I've never tried making my own green smoothies although I should start doing it more. I eat a lot of green veggies anyway. They're great with curry or different seasonings/pepper. I like my food spicy.


I can't handle spicy food, plus I have acid reflux so most spices/seasonings are a big no-no. However, I do like to add a little turmeric to my smoothies. It's a little bitter and makes things yellowish but the health benefits are amazing.

Green smoothies are amazing. Great for getting energy and/or dieting. I have a Nutribullet which is like a blender/extractor and it's pretty good.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

tidbit said:


> acidicwithpanic said:
> 
> 
> > I've never tried making my own green smoothies although I should start doing it more. I eat a lot of green veggies anyway. They're great with curry or different seasonings/pepper. I like my food spicy.
> ...


Ah, gotcha. I don't think I've ever tried turmeric, but now I'm curious.


----------



## firestar (Jun 27, 2009)

Sweet potatoes. They're great baked, mashed, or made into a soup.


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

Watermelon and corn


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

firestar said:


> Sweet potatoes. They're great baked, mashed, or made into a soup.


I've really been getting into sweet potato fries. I know I shouldn't be eating so much fried foods though.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

TabbyTab said:


> Watermelon and corn


I dread the approach of summer, but one good thing about this time of year is getting to eat watermelon when it's at its sweetest.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Peanut butter and raisin sandwich.


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

All kinds of vegetables -- especially non-starchy vegetables
Egg whites (I buy them in cartons, and I cook them by pouring some into a mug and heating them up in the microwave. They come out like scrambled eggs. I use a spritz of olive oil-based cooking spray to keep them from sticking to the mug)
Granny Smith apples (there is evidence that these are the healthiest apples because they carry the lowest glycemic load, and they're very healthy for the flora -- excellent for those who are trying to lose or maintain weight)
Berries
Plain nonfat Greek yogurt with pumpkin, pumpkin spice, chia seeds, flaxmeal, psyllium, and stevia (excellent way to get protein, calcium, fiber, antioxidants, and omega 3 fats)
Vegetable-based ("green") smoothies with some berries
Beans
Quinoa
Pistachios
Nutritional yeast (great substitute for parmesan cheese -- high in fiber and protein, and contains a balance of B-Vitamins)
Spices and herbs (turmeric, cayenne, celery seed, fennel, cumin, basil, garlic powder, etc.)


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Grapes!!!!!


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Kevin001 said:


> I love peanut butter with apples as far as a snack.


PB is great for me. It tastes decent and it's full of unsaturated fats/calories. Relevant to me, since I'm thin and would appreciate more weight. Peanut butter and jam (jelly) isn't a big thing here in Australia, but I tried it a few years ago and it wasn't bad at all. It's better than it sounds. The peanut butter labelled as "American Style" is the best, imo. lol.



TabbyTab said:


> Watermelon and corn


Corn is kinda meh to me, but watermelon is p/great.

____________
As for me adding foods, soy milk is much better tasting than actual milk, imo.


----------



## liv490 (Jun 1, 2015)

Popcorn is great, if you buy the plain dried kernels and pop them yourself. Little bit of salt and you've got a healthy snack that feels like a treat!


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

Amethyst Forest said:


> Granny Smith apples (there is evidence that these are the healthiest apples because they carry the lowest glycemic load, and they're very healthy for the flora -- excellent for those who are trying to lose or maintain weight)


Interesting. I usually eat Fuji, but I'll look into buying granny smith apples.


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

I love avocados. Also I love making glasswort salad. My aunt cooks amazing stuffed squash blossom (I don't know the recipe). For me, I can only make salad type of food.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

ShatteredGlass said:


> PB is great for me. It tastes decent and it's full of unsaturated fats/calories. Relevant to me, since I'm thin and would appreciate more weight. Peanut butter and jam (jelly) isn't a big thing here in Australia, but I tried it a few years ago and it wasn't bad at all. It's better than it sounds. The peanut butter labelled as "American Style" is the best, imo. lol.


That's funny, I've heard Brits say similar things about American peanut butter. Now I'm curious about how peanut butter over there tastes. Some of the German exchange students at my school never had peanut butter until they came to America which kind of surprised me haha. But they ended up loving it.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

liv490 said:


> Popcorn is great, if you buy the plain dried kernels and pop them yourself. Little bit of salt and you've got a healthy snack that feels like a treat!


Everytime I crave chips, I try to substitute popcorn for it now. I definitely get full off of it at fewer calories.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

kivi said:


> I love avocados. Also I love making glasswort salad. My aunt cooks amazing stuffed squash blossom (I don't know the recipe). For me, I can only make salad type of food.


Have you ever had an avocado milkshake? It's amazing, especially in bubble tea form.


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

acidicwithpanic said:


> Have you ever had an avocado milkshake? It's amazing, especially in bubble tea form.


No but I think I should try it. Though I don't know where to find it, maybe I can find it's recipe and make one  Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## firestar (Jun 27, 2009)

acidicwithpanic said:


> I've really been getting into sweet potato fries. I know I shouldn't be eating so much fried foods though.


Have you tried it mashed or as a soup? I made this soup recently and liked it: http://allrecipes.com/recipe/creamy-sweet-potato-with-ginger-soup/


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

firestar said:


> acidicwithpanic said:
> 
> 
> > I've really been getting into sweet potato fries. I know I shouldn't be eating so much fried foods though.
> ...


Thanks for sharing. I'll definitely try it next time I go grocery shopping.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

I love avocados but struggle to find cool recipes to have them in. Please inundate me cool avocado ideas

i don't like them mushed up, mind


----------



## Esperanzado (Jun 2, 2015)

Apples


----------



## saya2077 (Oct 6, 2013)

- Raw broccoli and pepper sticks, with a beetroot dip.
- Porridge with almond milk, banana, and walnuts.
- Spinach, brown pasta, pine nuts, pesto
- Home made stew


----------



## PandaRabies (Apr 23, 2015)

_*-Nori Snacks
-Sushi
-Chocolate/Banana Ensure Shake
Can't really eat 'healthy food' but this is my safe snacks on the top of my mind X3*_


----------



## Fenn (Jun 4, 2015)

Sushi is one of my go-to foods, but I also really like strawberries, cherries, blueberries, starfruits, apples (with pb on occasion), cucumbers, spinach, and hummus, though I usually eat the hummus with pita chips when I should be eating it with celery or something. Black coffee and straight teas are also pretty good.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

1. Tuna
2. Salmon
3. Also Tuna


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

Most kinds of fruit are good and healthy.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

-Avocados
-Anything made with almonds
-Soybean spaghetti
-Sushi


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 11, 2015)

watermelon, 
peaches, 
cherries, 
carrot cake, 
banana pancakes (only mashed banana(s), 1 egg, rice flour, coconut milk, 1 tsp. of peanut butter) with maple syrup (which is very healthy and yummy at the same time!)


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

Pennywise said:


> Most kinds of fruit are good and healthy.


I'm guessing the children diet didn't go so well.


----------



## Furiosa (Jun 2, 2015)

I've been making a lot of grilled marinated chicken kebabs lately. I like how they are versatile in that you can add bits of veg that are knocking about in the fridge such as bell peppers, onion, courgettes, lemon chunks etc. Always very nice with a Greek salad and tzatziki. King prawn kebabs are also very nice, and they cook a lot more quickly too, great if you are in a rush.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Furiosa said:


> I've been making a lot of grilled marinated chicken kebabs lately. I like how they are versatile in that you can add bits of veg *that are knocking about in the fridge* such as bell peppers, onion


 If those things are knocking around in your fridge you should have them checked out as possible live animals that look like bell peppers and onions.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

Furiosa said:


> I've been making a lot of grilled marinated chicken kebabs lately. I like how they are versatile in that you can add bits of veg that are knocking about in the fridge such as bell peppers, onion, courgettes, lemon chunks etc. Always very nice with a Greek salad and tzatziki. King prawn kebabs are also very nice, and they cook a lot more quickly too, great if you are in a rush.


Greek salad sounds good right about now. I need to improve on my Mediterranean cooking. I grew up around Asian foods because of my heritage so those are the only things I can really cook well. :/


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

Butternut Squash
Salmon
Carrots
Brussels Sprouts
Tuna
Salmon
Courgette
Bell Peppers
Lettuce in general
Spinach
Salmon
Asparagus
Sunflower Seeds
Satsumas
Bananas
Grapes
Apricots
…a fair few fruits really
Can't forget salmon!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Strawberries
Blueberries
Cranberries - Only like raw fresh ones. Wish I could get them all year 
Grape and cherry tomatoes
Green belle and banana peppers


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Peanut butter


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Salmon. Mackerel haddock. chicken ( used in spicy stuff) 

mushrooms, cucumber.

pomegranate juice. orange juice.

raspberries, strawberries. watermelons.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

KILOBRAVO said:


> Salmon. Mackerel haddock. chicken ( used in spicy stuff)
> 
> mushrooms, cucumber.
> 
> ...


EVERYTHING.

I don't have haddock that much though. Where I'm from red snapper and pompano are the more popular options.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Chia seeds because they have no taste whatsoever and do wonders for bowel movements and regulating blood sugar/ hunger.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

Noca said:


> Chia seeds because they have no taste whatsoever and do wonders for bowel movements and regulating blood sugar/ hunger.


Do you add then with anything? I've never tried them, but I'd like to.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

Nuts.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

acidicwithpanic said:


> Do you add then with anything? I've never tried them, but I'd like to.


With oatmeal or I just chase them with water. They expand 12 times their size when wet and tend to stick the the sides of a glass given the chance. They have no flavour at all. I have to make sure I limit my intake to no more than a tbsp at a time. When I've taken too much before, they have caused my gums and nose to bleed because they are so high in omega 3's.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

Noca said:


> acidicwithpanic said:
> 
> 
> > Do you add then with anything? I've never tried them, but I'd like to.
> ...


Okay. I guess I could try them with my smoothies and see how that goes.


----------



## Ludic Fallacy (Feb 10, 2015)

Avocados, beans, lentils and broccoli.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Cheeseburger , fried bacon


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

DrKitty said:


> I love food soooo much. I can name a lot...Favorite healthy food would have to be sushi. Next would be avocados, durian, salmon, artichoke, blueberries, strawberries, pita bread, orange juice, etc.


Are you south east Asian?


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

DrKitty said:


> I love food soooo much. I can name a lot...Favorite healthy food would have to be sushi. Next would be avocados, durian, salmon, artichoke, blueberries, strawberries, pita bread, orange juice, etc.


I haven't had durian in so long. It's too expensive so I have to settle for durian-flavored food like desserts.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm trying to like that gluten free bread. It pleases me that the experience of eating it is exactly like eating a used sponge that's been left to dry and get that weird, stale used sponge stench. It isn't even bread. I don't know what they make this stuff with but they probably harvest it from those hippie compost heaps or whatever they are.

While I'm chewing on my bread that never seems to be ready to swallow, I'm dancing like a lunatic and making a point of kicking my leg every now and then just to make myself look a little more strange.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Noca said:


> Chia seeds because they have no taste whatsoever and do wonders for bowel movements and regulating blood sugar/ hunger.


Are those the same ch-ch-ch-chia seeds that make pottery grow?
I didn't know you could eat them. Now, people will be grazing on the chia tree hair :lol.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

millenniumman75 said:


> Are those the same ch-ch-ch-chia seeds that make pottery grow?
> I didn't know you could eat them. Now, people will be grazing on the chia tree hair :lol.


Long before they were used to grow green hair in head shaped pottery they were used as food by the Mayans, Aztecs, and Incas.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

sajs said:


> Cheeseburger , fried bacon


Yes.


----------



## Cuban FL Cracker (Jul 22, 2014)

Homemade fries fried in lard.


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

Cooking your own food is sorta healthy I guess, compared to fast food lol. Can control the seasonings, I tend to brine things a bit too much though >_> Use a pressure cooker oven, and frying pan the most, with canola spray (I think) or olive oil.

I eat way too much cheddar cheese lol, especially on baked potatoes or beef hot dogs lmao, cholesterol ftl @[email protected] need to eat some cheerios and lower that **** lmao. Btw remember kiddies, eat fruit and/or other fibrous goods so your poopy comes out nice and smoothy! Perfect texture and moderate size, the proper fit, to float or sink just right :b


----------



## goku23 (Nov 22, 2014)

baked breaded sea bass/salmon with baked sweet potato fries and chilli salsa,
dates, raw unprocessed honey, raw unpasteurised milk, natural peanut butter, cashews, quinoa, dark chocolate


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I'm trying to like that gluten free bread. It pleases me that the experience of eating it is exactly like eating a used sponge that's been left to dry and get that weird, stale used sponge stench. It isn't even bread. I don't know what they make this stuff with but they probably harvest it from those hippie compost heaps or whatever they are.
> 
> While I'm chewing on my bread that never seems to be ready to swallow, I'm dancing like a lunatic and making a point of kicking my leg every now and then just to make myself look a little more strange.


Try bread made by Udis, it tastes better than regular stuff. Glutino bread aint bad either but I know what you mean, some gluten free products taste like you are chewing on a leather shoe.


----------



## Espirito (Feb 17, 2014)

salmon, white chicken breast, oranges, red plums, grapes, asparagus


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

Espirito said:


> salmon, white chicken breast, oranges, red plums, grapes, asparagus


I hear asparagus is good for anxiety/depression as it is an aphrodisiac. And dark chocolate. Looks like we need to eat more of this stuff.


----------



## goku23 (Nov 22, 2014)

Espirito said:


> salmon, *white* chicken breast, oranges, red plums, grapes, asparagus


is there any other kind of chicken breast? lol
ripe red plums are lovely though


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

goku23 said:


> is there any other kind of chicken breast?


 There could be. If you soak it in printer's ink or paint it purple.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

DrKitty said:


> Awws. Hmmm. I like durian desserts too. I can only recall one desert I ate which was durian-flavored moon cake lol. Most people find durian's smell a bit too pungent though. Lol. But I like it. It has such a unique flavor.


Yeah, my sister can make macarons. I even suggested for her to make durian and ube flavored ones to satisfy my expensive tastes.


----------



## sagarverma (Jul 3, 2015)

bread omelette sandwich


----------



## social worker (Sep 15, 2014)

Kale smoothie from Jamba Juice with Greek yogurt, chia seeds, and whey protein...


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

pink lady apples are really good.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Pepperoni pizza with extra cheese and grease.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

Cod with lemon and black pepper
Brown Rice
Roasted vegetables with a little olive oil and kosher salt - even basic stuff like carrots or string beans are good that way.
Almond milk with cinnamon, ginger and chia seed
Plain nonfat Greek yogurt with berries and raw honey

This is virtually my entire diet during the week.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Spinach


----------



## SENNA (Jul 3, 2015)

Burger, chips chocolate cake.


----------

